# Gentleman's EDC WIP



## Nowski (Nov 5, 2014)

Figured I would share one I have in the works that I have a feeling will become a standard for me. This design was influenced by two of my favorite makers Jerry Fisk MS and the late George Herron. I believe I will call this model Toaty which is Scottish slang for small.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nowski (Nov 5, 2014)

Holes drilled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nowski (Nov 5, 2014)

Pre heat treat grinds finished. These are 1084 steel by the way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Nov 5, 2014)

Handsanding done at 400grit.


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 5, 2014)

I see Jerry's influence in the handle style and Herron's in the blade. Nice little feller!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Nov 6, 2014)

Mesquite Burl rough shaped.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 6, 2014)

I like that - a lot! Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 6, 2014)

Shannon I like the looks of the knife shape and the mesquite burl looks awesome. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 6, 2014)

That burl is going to shine!! Sweet piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey Shannon,
Those are going to be sweet looking, functional little knives. Do you sell knife blade blanks? Well, clarification, blanks that are already ground and heat treated, ready for handles? I've prowled the knife making sites and haven't seen the design I have in my head. A fairly simple drop point, with simple full tang handle, drilled for 6 small pins, and bolsters.


----------



## Nowski (Nov 6, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> Hey Shannon,
> Those are going to be sweet looking, functional little knives. Do you sell knife blade blanks? Well, clarification, blanks that are already ground and heat treated, ready for handles? I've prowled the knife making sites and haven't seen the design I have in my head. A fairly simple drop point, with simple full tang handle, drilled for 6 small pins, and bolsters.


Thank you. Unfortunately I do not sell blanks as I have very little time to work on my own orders. If there is any other way I can help just let me know.


----------



## Nowski (Nov 6, 2014)

Trying out a new finish on this one and it's the best I have ever tried. This is two coats of Permalyn sealer and one coat of Permalyn gunstock finish. This coat will get sanded back and I will probably do 2-3 more coats of finish.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Strider (Nov 7, 2014)

Boy, that's a live color! Nice handle, nice blade. I have never seen such a ricasso, but I like it a lot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nowski (Nov 13, 2014)

Finished. I will be keeping this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 13, 2014)

Nowski said:


> Finished. I will be keeping this one.View attachment 64072 View attachment 64073



Sharp sharp looking knife ! Nice finish on the handle

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2014)

Shannon - Thats a gorgeous knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 13, 2014)

Shannon that finish really pops. I can understand why you would not want to let that one go.

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

